# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Unpaid] Custom Map for DND capaign

## havocentral

I have rough drawings from the dm of all the islands and more detailed drawing are being worked on at the moment. 

I am wanting to print out a poster size of 20x30inches

I am open to black and white or sepia. Probably cant afford full color. 

There will be a second commission at the end of the campaign to update the islands with everything we find.

Our budget isnt too high, a couple hundred USD but we dont need much,just somethnig better than the pencil drawings we have in a notebook.

A grid would be a plus so we can use that to figure out travel distance to parts of the island. 

You can basically take the images i have and trace them, add some pizzaz and that would probably be okay. lol

Let me know if you are insterested.

I need to make five posts before i can PM people, so l=just leave links to your site or how to get in touch if you are interested. THanks

----------


## Joshua_Eisneberg

I would be glad to do this for you. I do hand drawn pieces and I specialize in DND. Here's a link to my most recent work: 
https://www.reddit.com/r/mapmaking/c...ver_attempted/

Email me at joshuaeisenberg98 [AT] gmail [dot] com if you're interested!

----------


## Tiana

I can help you out. Check out my portfolio of black and white fantasy maps.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello Havo,

I can help you out - here's my portfolio: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/. If my style suits I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## Ish_Joker

Hi there!

I'd love to work on this! Making them in full-color is no problem at all and no added cost for that. Please check out my portfolio and contact me if you're interested in working together!

----------


## ThomasR

Hi havocentral,

I'd be interested in working with you on this project. You can check my portfolio here and if you like what you see, shoot me an email at the address below

thomrey [at] hotmail [dot] com

Cheers !

Thomas

----------


## Cédric H.

Hello there
I would love to make this map for you. I am a DM to a D&D campaign myself and I could give you some advice for your map if needed.
You can see my portfolio of D&D maps here and if you are interested you can send me an email at TheFantasyMapsForge@gmail.com

----------


## Ralaris

I would certainly be interested to help you! Sounds like an amazing idea and my maps would be well within your budget for not full color. Check out my work here and or email me at

ralarismaps@gmail.com

I look forward to hearing back from you I have a commission I did for an author that is black and white which might be something you are interested in or I have some "basic color" ones on the site that have water and shading with background which might be more what you want in your budget.

----------


## vb.maps

Hello, havocentral

I might be interested in this project. You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/ 

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com 

Thank you!

----------


## TheDwarf

Hi Havocentral!
I'm currently available and I'm interested in your offer.

Please take a second to check some of my work in the following links. I can make like and old style map, as you are looking for. On the price, before giving a quote I will like to check your sketches and the amount of details on terrain features and labels it has.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/album.php?u=130659
https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en

Feel free to reach me by email or instagram
sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com

PS: You posted with an "unpaid" tag but you are looking to hire by commission. Might wanna edit that  :Wink: 

Cheers,

Sergio

----------


## Clarketography

Hi there. I would be very interested in helping you out. You can see my recent work here https://www.artstation.com/clarketography 

If you are interested, please contact me at clarketography@outlook.com

Thank you and hope to hear from you soon.

----------


## Naima

Hi I might be interested in this  if you want you can check my portfolio here and contact me here : tonelstef at msn dot com 
bonus I am Italian.

----------


## Wired

Hi there!

I am an experienced freelancer and have worked with a large number of authors, game publishers and Kickstarter projects before. You can find my maps and references at Foreign Worlds Cartography or by simply clicking the image in my signature below. You'll find a large number of detailed black and white maps there, too!

If you like what you find there, please don't shy away from contacting me at mail@foreignworlds.net
I'm looking forward to hear from you!

Best regards
Sebastian of Foreign Worlds Cartography.

----------

